# Streamripper für Winamp



## Dominik Haubrich (18. September 2001)

Zu Zeiten von DSL-Flatrates gibt es sicherlich viele Leute, die sich Audio-Streams in hoher Qualität > 128kbit/s anhören und ich gehöre auch dazu  Mein Lieblings-Stream läuft übrigens unter http://www.digitallyimported.com

Nun war es doch immer schade, sich die Streams live anzuhören, abzutanzen, aber anschliessend konnte man sie sich nicht ein zweites mal reinziehen.  Drum machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem komfortabel zu bedienenden Tool und ich wurde schnell fündig. Das Programm nennt sich "Streamripper" - der Name sagt schon alles - und es handelt es sich dabei um ein Open-Source Projekt. Ihr findet es unter http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/


----------



## HeRaTiK (19. September 2001)

wow...

gibts da auch so hip hop streams?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (19. September 2001)

Ne glaube nicht, da schau lieber mal unter http://www.shoutcast.com


----------



## Jarod (19. September 2001)

*...*

total recorder 

das kann das auch.das nimmt alles auf was deine sound
karte ausspuckt... 

greetz


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (20. September 2001)

Ist ja gut und schön, aber der Streamripper benennt Dir die MP3-Files gleich und legt sie auch in unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse. Ausserdem will ich ja auch nur den Kanal aufnehmen, auf dem der Stream gespielt wird und keine blöden Windows-Sounds und sonstigen Murks auf meinen MP3's haben


----------

